# Where to purchase live crawfish in houston



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

I am going to have a party for my wife's 30th and plan on boiling around 100lbs. Where is the best place to buy for a good price.


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

*crawdads*

If you live up on the north side....I usually get mine from blue water seafood.


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

I have always used Rose's in Seabrook. You probably will need to call to reserve that much. She usally get a $20 deposit on any reservation.


Never, ever been diappointed in her stuff for the last 15 years.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Is this the blue water seafood on 1960? I am probably going to go eat crawfish there for dinner tonight. Do you know about how much per pound?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

call some of the big Fiestas seafood counters , they can get them in for you.


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

L & L Seafood off of West Mount Houston. You have to call in advance and let them know how much you want to order.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

As of last week Bluewater wasnt selling live yet. Woodlands Seafood has them and tthey were good size last weekend but there $3/pound


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

Went by Blue Water earlier, they had live mudbugs for 2.50/pound.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

whats that place in crosby ?

he sells to a lot of restaurants in houston and surroundings.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i was at katies in galveston tonight and they had some nice size ones , i thought i heard him tell a customer $2.40 lb . by the sack, 2.95 per pound per by the lb


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

Captain kiwi's in crosby.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

1.69 at fiesta on hwy 6 , i just called em


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

It all comes out of Louisiana. Look for uniform size, not too many whites (Procambarus acutus acutus (google it)), and certainly not too much trash and bait. You will probably pay between $2 and $2.50/lb for this acceptable grade. I don't know who on the North side sells crawfish. Stop by a shop for a look. If you are getting ready to drop 2 bills and the manager won't display the product, go to the next shop.

Watch how they handle the sacks. Good handlers set the sacks down very gently and almost never stand the sack on end.

For perfect crawfish, only cook for 3 minutes. If you boil the bugs in the spices, bring the pot to a rolling boil them immediately turn off the burner. If the bugs are still floating high after 3 - 3.5 minutes, you need to cool them. Use ice, frozen water bottles, or just spray the ouside of the pot with water. The bugs will sink when the water temp drops below about 190. Soak at least 15 minutes, then let the cooked bugs rest in an ice chest for at least 30 minutes before they are served.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

price mus be droping , went and got me 4 lbs, today at katies , 2.40 by sack, 2.60 per lb. ,, got 3 lbs, onion, lil red taters, and corn for lunch. and they were jus the right size. , oysters for supper, with ice cold bl,, laaaterrrr,,, lol


----------

